# Teacher's Apartments (GEMS)



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Our move to Dubai approaches ever faster and I was just wondering where we might be housed. We are taking accommodation with GEMS and we know it will be an apartment.

Could anyone give me an indication of where GEMS staff have been housed in the past? I've seen a few different forums with some suggestions but they are a little out of date now.

Any ideas would be great, thanks for your help.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

rustysmart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our move to Dubai approaches ever faster and I was just wondering where we might be housed. We are taking accommodation with GEMS and we know it will be an apartment.
> 
> ...


Which school? The location depends on which school you'll be working for.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Wellington Primary


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

rustysmart said:


> Wellington Primary


Sorry, I don't know about that school. I do have friends and colleagues who work at Wellington, Silicon Oasis, Dubai American Academy, and GEMS World Academy. The accommodations are all adequate. All their apartments are of a decent size and clean. Some are well-situated; others are pretty far away from the city. The construction in Dubai in general is not great, but the schools seem to be pretty good with maintenance. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Do you know any specific areas? I've been reading around some different forums and business bay, Churchill towers, somewhere near mall of the emirates and JLT have been mentioned. One forum post even suggested the greens and motor city - motor city seems quite far out which would echo what you said.

I know I need to wait and see but I'm too impatient and want to start researching the areas


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Our kids go there and quite a few teachers are in Business Bay


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Our kids go there and quite a few teachers are in Business Bay


Thanks, I had heard that too - we are both really excited and can't wait to find out!


----------

